# how long does it take for pigeon eggs to hatch???



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

i have a pair they seem to be doing everything right 
but im not to sure how long it usually takes for the eggs to hatch 
any one got a idea please message me 
thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

usually 18 days.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

18 days from when the first egg is layed.


----------

